# ATO: no GDP adjustment to quarterly GST & PAYG instalment amounts for 2021-22



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

From the Australian Taxation Office’s tax professionals newsletter of 19 May 2021:

*GDP for GST and PAYG instalments*

There will be no gross domestic product (GDP) adjustment to your clients' quarterly GST and pay as you go (PAYG) instalment amounts for the 2021–22 income year.


----------



## Sandhills (Feb 9, 2018)

The old gdp uplift factor 

Paygi for many can be varied to nil especially this year depending on individual circumstances and if jobkeeper will be included in the paygi income sources ...

If you do get a paygi assessment talk that thru with your professional advisor 

In some cases it is extremely onerous and comes at a bad time not long after your income tax assessment..

In my day ( things change Jack is current ) one option to vary was on changed business circumstances..

For example last year a large part of my income was jk, now I don't know if that is paygi income or not but as my underlying income minus jk was shrivelled and would attract little income tax I could vary any paygi assessment to nil 

If my variation is wrong then it will attract interest on the shortfall in tax 

So if U do get a paygi assessment best to speak with your advisor and see what your options are 

On the other hand if U do paygi it's prepaying your tax for next year so will be a credit against any tax debt 

If you pay too much it would be refunded 

Paygi sucks but there can be options


----------

